# Fish ID



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone know what type fish this is?

Its about an inch long.

Thanks,

jB


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hyphessobrycon eques

Whos in?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree, more commonly known as Serpae tetra!


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

it is pristella maxillaris. also known as a pristella or x-ray tetra.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+890+2747&pcatid=2747


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

here is a serpae tetra. the one on the top is a high or long fin variety.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+890+2521&pcatid=2521


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with Nelumbo74. I was just gonna say what he said.


----------



## xandert (Apr 29, 2008)

*I agree with the Serpae Tetra assessments. *


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats the x-ray tetra. Nelumbo is correct.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Serpae. pristellas are more elongate.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

if you would look closely at the two photos i posted, you would clearly see that serpaes are red. the fish IS a pristella. should i post photos of an apple and an orange for comparison as well?


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

It is not a Serpae.

I'm not positive it is a Pristella, either. The fin on the bottom should match the color pattern of the dorsal fin and it doesn't.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Perhaps it's a Serpstella.

I have serpae tetras, and that's not one.

I DO believe it is a Hyphessobrycon species, but not the serpae.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I can see both points, but it really doesnt look like either entirely. I have prestilla tetras, and this one is much smaller....it could be a juvie, but it just doesnt feel llike a prestilla.

Here is another picture....not that its much different then the other one 

jB


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Perhaps a Hemigrammus ocellifer???

And I do know the difference between an apple and an orange!


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

_Hyphessobrycon sweglesi_ a juvenile female?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

KatjaT said:


> _Hyphessobrycon sweglesi_ a juvenile female?


Yeah!! I think that looks about right! Thanks KatjaT!!

And all this time, i thought it WAS an apple!!:wacko:

jB


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

It's definitely not a Serpae as the dorsal marking is wrong, (aside from the lack of red colouring) and it's not a Pristella as it hasn't got the markings in the anal fin.

I think it's a _Hyphessobrycon griemi_ as the marking on the side isn't the same shape as a _H.sweglesi_.


----------



## Greenleaves420 (Apr 26, 2008)

definatly not a serpae i own a few of em and its not it....looks alot like my pritella tetras they dont always have the same marking i have 5 pritellas n they all fairly unique


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

It IS clear to me nobodys grown enough apples to see thats going to be colored fish.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> It IS clear to me nobodys grown enough apples to see thats going to be colored fish.


I'm sorry but even if it turns out to be the reddest fish imaginable the dorsal and lateral markings are different to those on Serpae tetras.

Did this fish come from a batch of mixed wild tetras or a bunch of identical farmed ones Jason?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> I'm sorry but even if it turns out to be the reddest fish imaginable the dorsal and lateral markings are different to those on Serpae tetras.
> 
> Did this fish come from a batch of mixed wild tetras or a bunch of identical farmed ones Jason?


Its cool, if I searched images for Hyphessobrycon I would pick griemi. Here is the photo I saw. Which marking do you refer to besides the deeper color? I thought it was the same. I was joking before but I do think the fish is young with possible red color as adult.
http://www.ultimatebettas.com/lofiversion/index.php/t3215.html


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

ed seeley said:


> It's definitely not a Serpae as the dorsal marking is wrong, (aside from the lack of red colouring) and it's not a Pristella as it hasn't got the markings in the anal fin.
> 
> I think it's a _Hyphessobrycon griemi_ as the marking on the side isn't the same shape as a _H.sweglesi_.


I think you are right Ed. They came from one large school. It looks like there are males and females in there.

There are a few more pictures in the tank thread.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/51549-90cm-without-boundaries.html

Thanks guys

jB


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

hrm, yeah i agree with red phantom tetra. H. sweglesi. i always get those and serpaes confused.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Another vote for Pristella tetra - Pristella maxillaris
http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en/thumb/0/06/200px-Pristella_tetra1.jpg


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> Its cool, if I searched images for Hyphessobrycon I would pick griemi. Here is the photo I saw. Which marking do you refer to besides the deeper color? I thought it was the same. I was joking before but I do think the fish is young with possible red color as adult.
> http://www.ultimatebettas.com/lofiversion/index.php/t3215.html


The dorsal marking on a Serpae has a bigger black marking and only a paler mark below the black whereas the H.griemi has a light marking above and below a slender, rounded black marking. The lateral spot is a different shape in the specimens I have seen too.


----------

